# g-Online v3



## DarkWay (Apr 16, 2010)

g-Online v3

well I found this from searching for some DS related topic on google

so all I have to say is:-







what the hell is this? and when did it get here?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 16, 2010)

It's been here for a long time.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 16, 2010)

There's even a sub forum for it (here in site discussions) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It just lists all releases that have been posted

You can access it by pressing "Releases" on the navigation bar at the top btw.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 16, 2010)

Someone's slow on the uptake...


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 16, 2010)

yeah....I'm very very very slow on the uptake....I never would have found that area of GBAtemp if google hadn't found it for me


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 16, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> yeah....I'm very very very slow on the uptake....I never would have found that area of GBAtemp if google hadn't found it for me


Oh, by the way, did you know Ace Gunman was just promoted to Administrator? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway though...I guess there's not much else to say here.


----------

